# height gage recommendations



## ARC-170 (Apr 2, 2019)

I need to get a height gage. I was looking at this one. Thoughts?

$129 at a local supply shop





						Fowler 12” Dial Height Gage
					

ÒFowler



					www.fowlerprecision.com
				




I'm not building the space shuttle, I just need something to use with a surface plate. I'm not good enough yet to make anything to anything other than a 0.005" tolerance (I could maybe get to 0.003"). Thought I'd ask about this brand since Mitutoyu and Starrett are out of the spousal-approved price range.

There is a brand called Procheck that is also available for $116. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## mikey (Apr 2, 2019)

Should work fine, Jeff. It has a carbide scribe, which is good, and that can be swapped out for an indicator holder to perform the two key functions of a height gauge - marking out and measuring stuff with a dial test indicator for flatness relative to a surface plate. It has the fine adjust features that are normally seen only on vernier gauges and that is a very good thing; it will allow you to make minute changes with precision and ease. My vote is good enough!


----------



## projectnut (Apr 2, 2019)

Personally I'd look for a used one on eBay.  There are currently over 1,100 available.  Name brands like Starrett, Brown& Sharpe, and Mitutoyo are going for far less than what you are currently looking at.  I purchased a used 24" Brown & Sharp a few years ago for less than $50.00.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 2, 2019)

I agree with projectnut, I'd look for quality used on ebay if you're not in a rush & patient for the right one to pop up. Fowler doesn't actually make tools, not these days anyway. That height gauge is most likely made in China or India. Nothing wrong with that & it should work fine but you can find the same quality for cheaper if buying new without the Fowler name on it.

I got my 12" Mitutoyo for $75 shipped on ebay & in the original wood box. It was practically brand new, the scribe still had the wax covering on it.

If I could only have one, 12" dial is a good choice but I found my 12" cumbersome to use all the time, plus I don't have a huge surface plate. Eventually I bought a 6" digital by M-DRO. I bought it new during an ebay flash sale so I ended up paying the same price as I did for the Mitu and it's an import. Yes it's a battery eater but I use this one most of the time, mainly for scribing layout lines. I love my Mitu vernier but with this one being digital & so much smaller it's very quick to use. The Mitu always gets put back into the case after use. The 6" digital just sits on the work bench.


----------



## mikey (Apr 2, 2019)

Yup, my little 6" Starrett analog height gauge is my most used one, too. My 12" Mit is out on loan and has been for almost a year - I need to go get it back - but I honestly don't miss it. I use a big Starrett surface gauge for indicator work and it works well for that.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't use my height gage that much, so I prefer a vernier scale on it, never gums up, no batteries to die, no electronics to die.  I bought a nice, old, slightly used Starrett 12" height gage off eBay in the original box, with accessories, in like new condition for 30 some dollars, delivered.  I will take it over an import dial or electronic height gage anytime.


----------



## DiscoDan (Apr 2, 2019)

I have a very nice Brown & Sharp listed under the measuring tools.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 2, 2019)

mikey said:


> Yup, my little 6" Starrett analog height gauge is my most used one, too. My 12" Mit is out on loan and has been for almost a year - I need to go get it back - but I honestly don't miss it. I use a big Starrett surface gauge for indicator work and it works well for that.



I miss my 10" Mitu vernier. I thought I did good cause I bought the 12" Mitu for $75 then sold the 10" Mitu for $75. Plus the 10" Mitu I had was a "left hand" model. I'm not sure if height gauges are actually marketed that way & it really doesn't matter but at the time I thought it was awkward.

I quickly realized how much I missed the little 10" after using the 12". It was only 2" difference in capacity but it was so much smaller/shorter than my 12" cause the 12" has an adjustable scale. Tried to find another one for a good price but couldn't, not for as low as what I paid for it. Been very happy using 6" digital but only cause I know I have the 12" Mitu when needed.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 2, 2019)

I have been using the same 12" Starrett height gage that I bought back in the 1960s, and it is as good as the day I got it; if looking to buy an vernier height gage, make sure to buy one with the 50 division vernier, not one with 25 division, which is hard to read, even with a strong magnifier, the 50 division, I can still read with only reading glasses; when I was younger, I could read it with naked eye, not at 74 years, magnification is necessary!


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 3, 2019)

I was thinking of getting a dial (not vernier) gage. Easier to read for me. Digital is fine, but there is the battery issue. I'm not in a hurry, either. On Ebay right now, there are just a few for sale under about $150, mostly vernier. Searching for Mitutoyo, Brown & Sharpe and Starrett also brought up every off-brand. Many of these are sold by people that have, by their own admission, little or no idea what these are, either.  I'm not even sure these will measure accurately, either. I can probably have a colleague check them.

I might borrow a 12" and a 6" and see what one I use the most then buy that one. I only have a budget for one.

I like the 10" idea as well. I plan on getting a 12x18 surface plate, 12x12 at the smallest.


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 3, 2019)

ARC-170, I have two height gauges and a 12"x12" cut marble "surface plate" that serve my purposes well.  I have a vernier gauge from Helios that's a work of art, but I can only operate the instrument when I am working alone because the .0001 vernier scale takes concentration to use correctly (ask me how I know).  This type of height gauge is very affordable.  The other one is a China metric dial-type, with count-up and count-down resettable digits in addition to the big dial.  It's convenient and accurate, bulky, and also affordable.  Both are 12" in range.

That said, I like the old vernier gauge more.  It's simple, stout, and does tenths with repeatable joy.  It's just more elegant than the dial gauge, but that's my personal thing.  I like paying respect to the old ways.  Not everything needs to come with a touch screen and an app to download.  If you wanted your students to get involved, maybe teaching them how to read a vernier is useful; maybe it's not and that time could be used someplace else.


----------



## richl (Apr 3, 2019)

I bought a 12" brown and Sharpe vernier height gauge on ebay, a bit more than others mention, in the 70.00 range original box and acc's 12" seemed like a good size, but as others have mentioned, it is big and cumbersome.


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 3, 2019)

Here's one currently on Ebay for about $105 shipped:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Shar...867393?hash=item521a423f01:g:aHEAAOSwowdcmtva

It has inch and metric, which is nice. Might be a little tall, though; I only have a 12x24 lathe and a smaller mill.

By the way, I read 9.201"/233.46mm, which aren't exactly the same: 9.201"=233.71mm, and 233.46mm=9.191". I suppose I could be reading it wrong, and it's not easy to really see it. I could see maybe reading a few marks in either direction on both scales. Just thought I'd ask what others saw.



Most of the other ones currently available on Ebay seem to all be missing the scribe and/or the scribe holder. A scribe is $50!


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 3, 2019)

ARC-170 said:


> Searching for Mitutoyo, Brown & Sharpe and Starrett also brought up every off-brand. Many of these are sold by people that have, by their own admission, little or no idea what these are, either. I'm not even sure these will measure accurately, either. I can probably have a colleague check them.


For what most of us do most of the time, the import height gages are probably just fine.  My Starrett vernier height gage is probably 70+ years old, and is in like new condition, either very well taken care of, or not used much.  I calibrated it myself with my gage blocks, surface plate, and squinting eyes, and it was within a tenth at multiple heights.  Good enough for the work I do.  I will take the fine old Starrett gage over a more expensive, brand new import gage anytime, even without provenance.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 3, 2019)

ARC-170 said:


> By the way, I read 9.201"/233.46mm, which aren't exactly the same: 9.201"=233.71mm, and 233.46mm=9.191". I suppose I could be reading it wrong, and it's not easy to really see it. Just thought I'd ask what others saw.


.010" is a really large discrepancy.  Check it again carefully.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 4, 2019)

ARC-170 said:


> By the way, I read 9.201"/233.46mm, which aren't exactly the same: 9.201"=233.71mm, and 233.46mm=9.191". I suppose I could be reading it wrong, and it's not easy to really see it. I could see maybe reading a few marks in either direction on both scales. Just thought I'd ask what others saw.



Hard to tell from that pic but yeah it does look off comparing metric to inch. If not out by much it might be possible to calibrate it.

On the Mitu I have now I can unscrew the vernier scales & slightly adjust them as well as the main scale. That one has screws for the vernier scales too, not sure how much wiggle room it has though. I'm not sure if it's actually designed for that but on mine I adjusted the metric scale to line up with 0 on the inch scale. Mine was only off by a couple of thou though.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 4, 2019)

Are those button head screws or pop rivets holding down the vernier scales?  Hard to tell from the photo.  If button heads, you can calibrate them fairly easily if you have a gage block set or access to one.  If pop rivets, heaven forbid, they might be loose enough to gently tap the scales to move them, or carefully drill them out and start over with a better idea.  I cannot see Mitutoyo using pop rivets for that application, but perhaps a previous owner did...


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 6, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Are those button head screws or pop rivets holding down the vernier scales?  Hard to tell from the photo.  If button heads, you can calibrate them fairly easily if you have a gage block set or access to one.  If pop rivets, heaven forbid, they might be loose enough to gently tap the scales to move them, or carefully drill them out and start over with a better idea.  I cannot see Mitutoyo using pop rivets for that application, but perhaps a previous owner did...



I asked the seller. Stay tuned.


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 19, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Are those button head screws or pop rivets holding down the vernier scales?  Hard to tell from the photo.  If button heads, you can calibrate them fairly easily if you have a gage block set or access to one.  If pop rivets, heaven forbid, they might be loose enough to gently tap the scales to move them, or carefully drill them out and start over with a better idea.  I cannot see Mitutoyo using pop rivets for that application, but perhaps a previous owner did...



They are screws. I bought it. When I get it, I'll figure out how to calibrate it. I liked the inch/metric feature.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 19, 2019)

If you get a tall one it's definitely worth getting a small one also  the heaviness can be annoying sometimes when working tiny parts.

Stu


----------



## Janderso (Apr 19, 2019)

I found this video on, how to read and use a Vernier scale very interesting.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 19, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> I don't use my height gage that much, so I prefer a vernier scale on it, never gums up, no batteries to die, no electronics to die.  I bought a nice, old, slightly used Starrett 12" height gage off eBay in the original box, with accessories, in like new condition for 30 some dollars, delivered.  I will take it over an import dial or electronic height gage anytime.



Bob, that same "like new" gage today is over $100 shipped. E-bay has changed.
Dang it. I had a beautiful "Mauser" made in Germany, height gage. It burned.
I have been looking.
A new Starrett today, $MSC on sale $1,358.


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 20, 2019)

I picked up a small (10"?), very old B&S vernier height gauge at Cabin Fever this year.  The price was right.   But I gotta say, the vernier scale is just about unreadable.  I need a magnifying glass and flashlight to use it.   I think an import dial height gauge is in my future.  Shars has a 6" dial height gauge for $42.


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 26, 2019)

I bought the B&S inch/metric one mentioned above. I was able to unscrew the scales and calibrate them. It was $90 shipped. Now I need to get a surface plate. I will also look for a 6" dial height gage, this one is really big.

Incidentally, what do people use to lube these? 3-1 oil? They make gage lube, too. I thought I would lightly lube the sliding scales and the screws.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 26, 2019)

I have a Shars 8" dial height gauge. Like it a lot and it wasn't very expensive


----------



## stupoty (Apr 26, 2019)

ARC-170 said:


> I bought the B&S inch/metric one mentioned above. I was able to unscrew the scales and calibrate them. It was $90 shipped. Now I need to get a surface plate. I will also look for a 6" dial height gage, this one is really big.
> 
> Incidentally, what do people use to lube these? 3-1 oil? They make gage lube, too. I thought I would lightly lube the sliding scales and the screws.



I use baby oil on tools i handle a lot just for slight lubricity and rust provention. Its mineral oil so seems ok and its human safe.

Just personal opinion their not best practice or anything.

Stu


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 26, 2019)

You can use any light oil, CLP, etc.  Corrosion-X is good stuff for instruments.  I've never liked 3-in-1 oil because the vegetable oil component gums up, but YMMV.  I try not to use oils that creep or penetrate on older measuring tools because they can spoil the dial face.  Not so much an issue with etched metal dial faces.  A gun cloth is good to keep around for wiping down tools prior to putting away.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 26, 2019)

I try to stay away from oiling measuring instruments, just keep them clean. If I do ever add oil, pretty much the only time is a gib for a sliding scale, I use instrumentment oil & very sparingly, like a drop or two. As mentioned certain oils will gum up over time. Starrett sells instrument oil. I use Kano Microil instrument oil cause I got it free with my last Kroil order.


----------



## ARC-170 (May 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I just want to lube the metal to metal sliding part (the ways?). If I get a dial instrument, I suppose I can use the lube for that as well.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 8, 2019)

Vernier, import or domestic, I like 50 division Starretts, or VIS with the magnifier. As long as I can find a reference datum, a few calculations don't bother me.
Digitals are handy with floating/ variable zero, but I don't own one. 
Dials have to be name brand produced by them not offshore, and ONLY in clean environments. Like calipers the rack and mesh don't accept dirt. But good ones can be serviced. 
Cheap means there isn't any parts inventory.


----------



## RobertHaas (May 8, 2019)

my 12" Mito gets the majority of work on my surface plate. The big sweeping dial is easy to read and the digital tattle tale keeps me from making stupid math mistakes.

I also own a a 75 year old 12" B&S Vernier in its original wood case that I should probably donate to a school (If there was such a thing anymore)

I will be buying the electronic Mito 6" this year. just for the handiness


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 8, 2019)

ARC-170 said:


> Here's one currently on Ebay for about $105 shipped:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Shar...867393?hash=item521a423f01:g:aHEAAOSwowdcmtva
> 
> It has inch and metric, which is nice. Might be a little tall, though; I only have a 12x24 lathe and a smaller mill.
> ...


The picture is good, but not quite 'read the vernier' good, on a laptop anyway. Certain those are button heads, can't imagine a maker going to the trouble providing both without means to calibrate.
Despite age I prefer verniers, always have, but none are 25 division scales. Astigmatism seems to benefit reading a vernier accurately - if you continue regular use. Eyes are muscles that require exercise.
Most measurements jump right into perfect alignment. Certain scale positions take some investigation figuring out a dimension, when 2, 3, or 4 vie for attention.
Instead of fixating on which line up, look for what does not. . .look to right for lowest increment off by 1 [to the right of], and same to left. It seems always to be 2 divisions, so correct measure is now bracketed, oddly enough somewhere [lol] halfway between. The correct reading will now be easier to discern.
Depending how you're equipped, calibration at home can be very acceptable, even with dual scales. Must have is a proper reference plane; granite plate best, at least a machine table. I start with a substantial size gauge block, 1-2-3/ 4-5-6, angle plate; something of accurately known height. Dont have any? Have 1" round stock? Center drill both ends, relieve one end so contact is outer rim of cylinder, maybe 1/8" wide. Face off both ends, retaining center drills and relief. Check with a micrometer. Size immaterial, uhh 5.478 something who cares. Felt tip mark that on side, preserve that with clear adhesive tape.
Take a reading, using the fine adjust. Come to think of it, that's a plus with verniers, few digital gauges have them. Hmm, it's off.
OK, time to set the scale for that touch-off, imperial and mm. Loosen the screws, be sure everything clean underneath, re-attach with screws barely touching plate; movable but not on its own. I clip it with a wood clothes pin. Now, with a small wood or plastic stick tap it into position [correct reading] and snug the screws up. Paint a little smudge where screw and plate meet. This is NOT a place for thread locking compounds! Finger nail polish is perfect. Don't tell me you haven't a bottle in the tool box yet. Any color but clear. Enamel paint works too, but I'd rather shake a little bottle than a gallon of real paint which is harder to remove.
Replace scriber with a .0001 or better test indicator on, and zero without displacing the vernier. Now, stage other known blocks via the slide AND fine adjust mechanism, leaving height gauge in place. If initial set is correct, you'll register complying vernier dimensions and indicator reading. The only difference will be if you came up [or down] for the setting and did opposite in subsequent readings. That's likely indicator back lash.
Once or two tries, you'll be able to say "I calibrated it".


----------



## ARC-170 (May 23, 2019)

Toolmaker51, I will try that as soon as I have access to a surface plate, thanks! 

Here's what I did in the meantime to make sure the scales were at least reading equivalent values in inch/metric: 
Calculated what 2", 5" and 10" would be in metric. Set the scale at those measurements. Read the metric scale. Adjusted the scales (those are small screws) as needed.
Did the same process in reverse (calculated what certain metric measurements would be in inches, etc).

Now I just need a surface plate and 123 blocks (I may just use parallels) to make sure the gauge is actually measuring what the scale states using the process from Toolmaker51. I may just take it to work and use that one.


----------



## matthewsx (May 23, 2019)

I bought a used Mituoyo 10" dial height gauge off ebay for $120 and used it to layout my latest project. I would probably go for a Chinese digital unit over a vernier for ease of use. Of course if you have a good local supplier who has something like the one the OP posted that would be a good choice too. 

I do have a granite surface plate already so that wasn't an issue.


----------

